# Where can I buy Rit Color Out?



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Years ago I used to buy a product called Rit Color Out. Now I need it again and can't find it. Does anyone know where it can be purchased?

thanks,
mary


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've seen it at Piggly Wiggly grocery stores and I think at the Walmart I go to in the grocery/detergent/fabric softener aisle with the dye.

Angie


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks. I've looked for it at the Rit dyes in our Walmart, and we don't have a Piggly Wiggly. I wonder if HEB has it. I was afraid they'd stopped making it.
mary


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I got some rit dye at HEB last year. Not sure if they have the color out stuff...


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I called all over town and no one had the Rit Color Out. But I found the equivalent in a different brand at Walmart. It is called Carbona/Color Run Remover. It's in a pink box with a picture of a red sock over a white dress shirt on the front. It is to remove non-color fast color, and it did the job.
Hurray!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, thanks for posting this. I've thrown away so many clothes because something else bled color onto them. I'll pick some of the Color Run Remover up to have on hand for next time. I wonder if it would work on white socks that get color transfer from colored shoes?


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes, it should work on any non-fast color, which means if color runs onto something, that color will be taken out. I just ran hot water into the washing machine with the Color Run Remover, on the presoak cycle, and added the offended clothes. Let them soak for a little while. When they've turned back the color they should be, rinse them, and send them through the wash cycle, too.
mary


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Did you try Kmart? I believe I have seen some there near the fabric softeners.

Bev


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks, Bev. Our Kmart went out of business a long time ago. :Bawling: 
The alternate brand worked fine, though.
mary


----------

